# Pat Caurant badly injured.



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

On july 1, Pat Caurant from the east bay was severely injured in a bike/car crash.

Check his site for updates and post in his guestbook here:
https://www.caringbridge.org/cb/inputSiteName.do?method=search&siteName=patcaurant

photo:









fc


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

Such a sad thing to hear when these things happen. It sounds like he has one heck of network of friends and family. I think no matter what happens he's made a good impact on people.


----------



## wipeout (Jun 6, 2005)

...  ...


----------



## mcgarry (Mar 31, 2004)

Unfortunately he never recovered:
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2006/07/10/BAGT1JSHJE1.DTL

I went to high school with Pat, but we had not stayed in touch.

It's a sad day.


----------

